# Matters Of. Size



## Jordy Villain (Apr 25, 2007)

so this is the age old question...

does size matter? what do you guys think? What have you heard? What do the ladies tell you? Ladies, your thoughts are appreciated the most ofcourse.


----------



## SHAMAN (Apr 25, 2007)

I read the title and knew what it was all about. I open the thread and for sure it is. HAHA.. Where are the ladies? they can answer this one I would love to hear this..............


----------



## rickhighly420 (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah I don't think us guys can answer that question... girls can lie to you in bed.... GIRLS?


----------



## SHAMAN (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe you should have titled the thread... "for the ladies?"


----------



## Jordy Villain (Apr 25, 2007)

true.. there are only like 3 on this site tho lmao


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Apr 25, 2007)

u know the answer. u dont need women to tell u, its a matter of physics and biology. size matters. if ur long, each pump stimulates the woman more than a shorter dude would. if ur wide, more pressure is applied to the clit and vaginal wall.

ive read that 4" is the danger zone, if ur any smaller than this u may have trouble stimulating the average-size woman. so find smaller women! ive also read that being larger than 8" can damage the girls ur with, so unless ur bangin some real, uhhh, "experienced" girls, u have to be relatively gentle

being that most dudes fall in the 5-6.5" range, sexual performance is often based on movement and emotional connection you know, the "motion of the ocean."


----------



## Jordy Villain (Apr 25, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> so unless ur bangin some real, uhhh, "experienced" girls


lmao nice.
yeah im not worried about my size or anything. I've gotten some dropped jaws on the whip out so im comfortable. jw how the ladies u've come into contact with feel about it.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 25, 2007)

Jordy Villain said:


> true.. there are only like 3 on this site tho lmao


ahahahahahahahahahah and it is a shame too!!!!


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Apr 25, 2007)

truthfully, ive never really asked. id imagine it depends on the girl, what style she likes. im a little more curious tho, i want to see what the ladies say

but really, does it matter? theres enough ppl on this planet that everybody can find suitable lovers, i think im better off without the peice of mind of knowing.


----------



## HighPhi (Apr 25, 2007)

the real answer is EVERYONE IS DEFFERNT just like some guys like big tits or asses, some girls would like big dicks some not. 
like life there is no black and white, 
size only matters to the ego.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Apr 25, 2007)

HighPhi said:


> ...size only matters to the ego.


thats how i figure, but ur ego shouldnt be based on ur size either. ive noticed alot of people are always looking for the next best thing (specially young folk). like theirs some scale that we all get rated on. relationships arent based on some totem-pole system where the best get the best and the worst get the worst. its all about compatibility, not worth. we're all "worth" the same.


----------



## daydrops (Apr 26, 2007)

HighPhi said:


> the real answer is EVERYONE IS DEFFERNT just like some guys like big tits or asses, some girls would like big dicks some not.
> like life there is no black and white,
> size only matters to the ego.


I can't argue with the basic assumption that everyone is different. I actually have a friend that prefers small tits. It's just his thing. But let's talk majority here; like Chris Rock says, "Everybody loves a big-tittied woman!" 

I think you'll find every woman love, or would prefer, or at least would be proud to have a man with a big dick. But love means more to a woman then that and it's not the end-all, be-all.


----------



## rickhighly420 (Apr 26, 2007)

man, I think the ladies are silently reading all this and laughing.... knowing the true answer.... COME ON WOMEN!!!


----------



## LX7313 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol i dont think there are much other girls here, but okay the truth is size does matter, but really not as much as you may think it is. little girls actually like really big ones. same question as with boobs. does size matter?


----------



## mr_issues (Apr 29, 2007)

hell yea size matters!!! I love boobs hehe


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Apr 29, 2007)

LX7313 said:


> little girls actually like really big ones.


cant say i agree with that one. ive hurt a few in my time and never heard from em again, and i usually a pretty gentle. im certain that most ppl underestimate how different everybody's tastes are.


LX7313 said:


> same question as with boobs. does size matter?


 oh, and as fer tits, i like a solid hand full, but theres alwase a point where theres too much of a good thing u kno?


----------



## HighPhi (Apr 29, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> oh, and as fer tits, i like a solid hand full, but theres alwase a point where theres too much of a good thing u kno?


spot on my friend, spot on


----------



## Jordy Villain (Apr 30, 2007)

yo it's all about 34C

but im just putting it out there: i hate fat girl titties. tits thatd be a or b cups if the chick wasnt a chunkster.. ugh.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Apr 30, 2007)

haha, very compassionate of u. tru tho


----------



## rickhighly420 (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah, I don't like really big tits... I don't like small ones either, just in between, like *preoQpydDlusion said, handful..... *


Jordy Villain said:


> yo it's all about 34C
> 
> but im just putting it out there: i hate fat girl titties. tits thatd be a or b cups if the chick wasnt a chunkster.. ugh.


yeah, I hate stretch marks on em too..... but that I can deal with.. your hands can cover em up


----------



## LX7313 (Apr 30, 2007)

LX7313 said:


> little girls actually like really big ones.


emm okay, i know i am quoting myself, but thats only because i did not write this!! :S:S pretty creepy, i remember writing the rest, but this part is just ludicrous lmao, i wouldnt ever say that . probs just dozed off, but actually little girls like smaller ones, because big ones tend to hurt lol, if really, big dicks are overrated, the guy just needs to know how to work it lol.


----------



## mr_issues (Apr 30, 2007)

I heard that! Can't coment anymore might get in trouble again!


----------



## Schmoo (May 1, 2007)

It depends on the girl just as much as the size of the guy. My ex could have never handled more than what I have (about 7") and there are some girls who demand like, 12". 

As for most things, there is no one answer.


----------



## DoobsDay (May 1, 2007)

wooooooow, a buncha dudes talkin bout dicks. maybe there needs to be more control over you have to be 18 to post


----------



## Schmoo (May 2, 2007)

Man, I hate how everyone gets all PC'd up when they think a minor is around. Minors expose themselves to things, we don't expose them to anything. When I was a kid, I never understood the whole "over 18 only" crap. I was swearin' and stuff when I was like 12, and kids today are a LOT worse. There are these little punks across the street who will call me a faggot when I'm walking to my car. There seriously needs to be a law about stuff like that...Like, if a kid calls you a name, you can treat him like an adult. A swift punch in the head will surely change their mind about who's a faggot and who isn't.  I don't even know if they know what that word means, because there is certainly nothing "gay" about me. Infact, those kids don't know who the hell I am. They do it to everyone. Little retards with drunks for parents. Hoo-ray!

...Anyways. Talk about whatever you want to talk about. Kids are talking about it anyways. Like I said, I know kids that say shit I wouldn't even say, lol.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2007)

I met a few girls that say it does not matter.. and a few girls that say it does matter.... but they all seem to agree that they want to get smashed by a BIG DONKEY DICK every once in awhile... 

hey don't hat ethe messenger..


----------



## th3bigbad (May 8, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> I met a few girls that say it does not matter.. and a few girls that say it does matter.... but they all seem to agree that they want to get smashed by a BIG DONKEY DICK every once in awhile...
> 
> hey don't hat ethe messenger..


and when that time rolls around be sure to pravate message me to setup a time and date that will work for me and the "wanting to be smashed" chick.


----------



## 420alltheway (Dec 29, 2007)

good news for you guys size do matter well 4 me it do. 

iv only been with 2chicks both had nice tits 

I think mya had the best d36 beautiful  then there was the other one she only had b34 but it was all good she new how to please*r me so no complaints there *


----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 29, 2007)

You can have a 9 1/2 inch dick and it doesn't make a damn if you don't know what the fuck you're doing with it.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 29, 2007)

IPokeSmot said:


> You can have a 9 1/2 inch dick and it doesn't make a damn if you don't know what the fuck you're doing with it.


True that...So how'd your harvest go, did you get some good bud or what and how much?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 29, 2007)

IPokeSmot said:


> You can have a 9 1/2 inch dick and it doesn't make a damn if you don't know what the fuck you're doing with it.


I have this FRIEND.. and he has a 12 inch COCK... it is scary big... and woman are JUST drawn to that thing like a moth to fire..

EVEN the ladies that are scared of it.. are drawn to it...

They want to TRY it...

EVEN if "she" can't handle it,. she wants to try it..

and if you don't know what you are doing.. then just let her get on top...

iloveyou

BTW.. and it's thick as a corona bottle


----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 29, 2007)

iblaze--fuck no. i got a little, but Paranoia forced me to chop em down early, they were *just* starting to bud up real nice. Im waiting for next spring, now Ive figured out how exactly I need to go about everything next year.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 29, 2007)

12 inches. where the fuck would you PUT all that. they should make dildos with rulers on the side so a girl could see how much she could take.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 29, 2007)

IPokeSmot said:


> iblaze--fuck no. i got a little, but Paranoia forced me to chop em down early, they were *just* starting to bud up real nice. Im waiting for next spring, now Ive figured out how exactly I need to go about everything next year.


Fuck sorry to hear that. That's kinda funny u got paranoid and chopped them tho...Yeah mine got completely seeded so it sucked too. But, I love not payin for weed. I'm down to my last 1/4 tho...I can't for next season too, I got big things planned


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 29, 2007)

IPokeSmot said:


> 12 inches. where the fuck would you PUT all that. they should make dildos with rulers on the side so a girl could see how much she could take.


Why do all the porns have 12 inch guys? It makes me feel inadequate. They need to get some smaller-dicked guys in porn.
Edit-Holy shit, that's a good idea. They should make dildos with inches marked off on it. You should patent that.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 29, 2007)

He told me that he has NEVER stuck the entire WOOD IN... he says he looks at a girls face to determine how much she can take.. he says he feels bad when they start to whince...

recently he heard a girl say.. "I don't think I can, but I'll try"

lol i love that...

The first time I saw it we were camping in Scorpion Bay (Baja California).. We rolled down there with a crew of friends... everybody was showering under this cold as nozel of water.. and I looked over and saw that BEAST.... everybody saw it.... HIS monster COCK became the topic of conversation for the ladies in our group for the entire trip..


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 29, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> He told me that he has NEVER stuck the entire WOOD IN... he says he looks at a girls face to determine how much she can take.. he says he feels bad when they start to whince...
> 
> recently he heard a girl say.. "I don't think I can, but I'll try"
> 
> ...


Dude, my Dad and Grandpa both have monster cocks like that. My grandpa said his nickname in high school was Donk. lol. I feel cheated I don't have a monster cok. I mean it's like 7 1/4 which is Ok i guess. But, I didn't get the monster cok gene, it's b.s.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 29, 2007)

its "like" 7 and 1/4.
lol.
that sounds awfully accurate to be "like". 
if you got up and measured its ok  i would have if I had a thing.

man. if i had a thing...

i wouldnt leave my house. that, plus balls, look awfully fun to have. like boobs, but lower down and uglier.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 29, 2007)

Im jealous


----------



## Zekedogg (Dec 29, 2007)

IPokeSmot said:


> Im jealous


how about showing some nippleage


----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 29, 2007)

oh you meant MINE? sorry!! fresh outta those pics!!! nice try though!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 29, 2007)

oh fook!!!!

you didn't!!!


----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 29, 2007)

oh, but i did


----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 29, 2007)

anyone wanna see anything else?



and ROFL. thatw as the ONE post where i didnt see "iloveyou" tacked on the end knowm. i suppose after seeing those moobs, the L word would be kinda hard to muster.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 29, 2007)

At least he/she could have shaved them some ewwww.


----------



## DND (Dec 29, 2007)

IPokeSmot said:


>


Ban her NOW! LMAO


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 30, 2007)

DND said:


> Ban her NOW! LMAO



I already got busted once today for joking about banning and other POWER TRIPPING deeds

lol

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/40919-should-little-boys-allowed-play-2.html


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 30, 2007)

IPokeSmot said:


> anyone wanna see anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> and ROFL. thatw as the ONE post where i didnt see "iloveyou" tacked on the end knowm. i suppose after seeing those moobs, the L word would be kinda hard to muster.



iloveboobs


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah stop power tripping Garden Known you forum nazi lol..oh book arrived have to go get it relayed to me from its location but cant wait to give it a read Thanks as always


----------



## DND (Dec 30, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> I already got busted once today for joking about banning and other POWER TRIPPING deeds
> 
> lol
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/politics/40919-should-little-boys-allowed-play-2.html



Drama. The bb gun story was...just wow! That guy was crying, I agree.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 30, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Yeah stop power tripping Garden Known you forum nazi lol..oh book arrived have to go get it relayed to me from its location but cant wait to give it a read Thanks as always



There is a tracking beacon in in the book.. it is only a matter of time before i know where your cave is!!!

iloveyou


----------



## Pizip (Dec 30, 2007)

uhg!! why the hell is that up there?


----------



## ViRedd (Dec 30, 2007)

My dick is the perfect length. It reaches all the way to my body. 

Vi


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Dec 30, 2007)

Boobs? Nips? Huh? .....LOL


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

I wanna know how to read _*loudly*_......yea thats it....I need the answer to that!........


rickhighly420 said:


> man, I think the ladies are *silently* reading all this and laughing.... knowing the true answer.... COME ON WOMEN!!!


----------



## ViRedd (Dec 30, 2007)

The last woman I was with took one look at my dick and said: "Who do you think yer gonna satisfy with that little thing?" I said, "Me honey, me!"

Vi


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 30, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> I wanna know how to read _*loudly*_......yea thats it....I need the answer to that!........


there are NO females this site.. well.. maybe 4 or 5


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jordy Villain said:


> so this is the age old question...
> 
> does size matter? what do you guys think? What have you heard? What do the ladies tell you? Ladies, your thoughts are appreciated the most ofcourse.


The size of the wallet matters alot.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 30, 2007)

mockingbird131313 said:


> The size of the wallet matters alot.



yeah, if your girlfriend works the corner


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Dec 31, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> yeah, if your girlfriend works the corner


Girls on the corner need love too.


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 31, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> Why do all the porns have 12 inch guys? It makes me feel inadequate. They need to get some smaller-dicked guys in porn.
> Edit-Holy shit, that's a good idea. They should make dildos with inches marked off on it. You should patent that.


Fuck that.. if I watched a porn with a guy that had the same sized dick as me.. I'd hate my life even more!


----------



## Reprogammed (Jan 1, 2008)

From what the fiancee has told me, width is more the common preference.

She's a petite girl, and unfortunately we've had trouble with tearing. Being 5'4"-5'5" and having two previous partners doesn't help when you're with a boy who's 6'2" and is well...blessed in areas.

But to men with smaller members, there are 1,000,000 and 1 ways to stimulate the woman. Size isn't everything, and I think it's rather strange that men would ever need to compensate. Such a stupid social taboo. We're never gods in the sack our first times, and I think everyone can pick up tricks here and there to make her scream and cream.
[I was just slapped upside the head when she saw those last three words ]

Try moving your hips in a circular motion in the missionary position. Even better, try and angle the movement of the shaft upwards. That flow plays with the G spot, a part of the female body about 4-6 inches in that gets swollen and feel sort of like a flower bulb. Believe me, you can't miss it.


----------



## trevoranderson420 (Jan 1, 2008)

the bigger the plant.the bigger the buds. nothin else to it. the bigger the bud the better the pleasure\


----------



## trevoranderson420 (Jan 1, 2008)

big plants=bug buds big buds=more pleasure
conclusion
bigger is better.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Jan 1, 2008)

IPokeSmot said:


> man. if i had a thing...
> 
> i wouldnt leave my house. that, plus balls, look awfully fun to have. like boobs, but lower down and uglier.


Ahhhh ha ha ha ha awesome post, best of the day so far


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Jan 1, 2008)

ViRedd said:


> The last woman I was with took one look at my dick and said: "Who do you think yer gonna satisfy with that little thing?" I said, "Me honey, me!"
> 
> Vi


Teehee that was funnier, I love the wit on this site.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jan 1, 2008)

Ive heard on a couple places that the average dick size is only about 4 to 4.5 inches. I was surprised to hear that mine is way over average, but not huge or anything.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 1, 2008)

Reprogammed said:


> I think it's rather strange that men would ever need to compensate.



please explain...

thank you


----------



## donnieosmond (Jan 2, 2008)

Philly_Buddah said:


> Ive heard on a couple places that the average dick size is only about 4 to 4.5 inches. I was surprised to hear that mine is way over average, but not huge or anything.


That's the average in China.


----------



## alphabibbiddy boo boo (Jan 2, 2008)

5-6.5 is average? anyways, happy fucking


----------



## rev3la7ion (Jan 2, 2008)

I myself am a magnum man and from what I've noticed, it's the TIGHT girls who don't like the bigger guys. But I like the tight ones. XD


----------



## Reprogammed (Jan 2, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> please explain...
> 
> thank you


Although I might sound like a dick (haha) for saying that when I'm not in the ranks (at the same time, I also don't have a "MY DIK IZ SO B1G IT PUT5 F1RE HOZEZ TO SHAME" ego), I think people need to stop thinking that all girls just appreciate size.
A lot of female friends of mine have told me that they had doubts about this or that "small" guy, until he made her come until sunrise.

Size=something, but not everything. Now actually being good in bed? That's something to be motherfucking proud of, fellas.


----------



## Head Weeder (Jan 2, 2008)

Its Not The Size Of The Hammer, Its How Hard You Bang The Nail


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jan 3, 2008)

lol, nah the average in china is 2-3 inches lol. I guess it all depends on the girl if size matters or not. id say as long as ur bigger then 5 inches and not that skinny then u should have nothing to worry about but anything less then 4 and ur fucked unless u learn some extra shit. Sex isnt the only thing in a relationship all girls are looking for things a little bit different.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jan 3, 2008)

Head Weeder said:


> Its Not The Size Of The Hammer, Its How Hard You Bang The Nail


^^What He Said^^


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jan 3, 2008)

LX7313 said:


> emm okay, i know i am quoting myself, but thats only because i did not write this!! :S:S pretty creepy, i remember writing the rest, but this part is just ludicrous lmao, i wouldnt ever say that . probs just dozed off, but actually little girls like smaller ones, because big ones tend to hurt lol, if really, big dicks are overrated, the guy just needs to know how to work it lol.


This reminds me of the time i bang this tiny chick. I thought see was gonna be a super gripper. I mean she was like 4"11 89lb. She was one of the looses. But whats wierd was a year later when we boned it was tighter. 

Now its not about the size but how many time she cums. Just make her splash and youll have a sprung bitch. If your small just buy i huge dildo and bang the dhit out of her and have her go down on u. I bet head would be way better if your dick was small. ( u just gotta find one who will do it instead of laughing)


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jan 4, 2008)

As a female, when I'm shopping for a new toy, I look at girth more than anything. The entrance and first few inches of the vagina are more sensitive, and it tapers off from there. The right size dildo (or cock for hetro ladies) is just enough girth to feel slightly stretched and short enough so you can thrust with some power behind it, without punching your cervix (which hurts like a bitch and ruins the mood). 
But to be perfectly frank, I don't know any female that orgasms from penetration alone. But every girl I've spoken too can get an amazing orgasm just from stimulation of the clitoris. If you can manage both, even better. 
Does size really matter? No, it does not, basic knowledge of female genitalia is essential though. You can "hammer the nail" all night with whatever size you've got, but NOTHING BEATS POLISHING THE PEARL.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 4, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> As a female, when I'm shopping for a new toy, I look at girth more than anything. The entrance and first few inches of the vagina are more sensitive, and it tapers off from there. The right size dildo (or cock for hetro ladies) is just enough girth to feel slightly stretched and short enough so you can thrust with some power behind it, without punching your cervix (which hurts like a bitch and ruins the mood).
> But to be perfectly frank, I don't know any female that orgasms from penetration alone. But every girl I've spoken too can get an amazing orgasm just from stimulation of the clitoris. If you can manage both, even better.
> Does size really matter? No, it does not, basic knowledge of female genitalia is essential though. You can "hammer the nail" all night with whatever size you've got, but NOTHING BEATS POLISHING THE PEARL.



hello dearest ms passion..

Although your expertise in DILDO shopping is beyond my scope of expertise... i would like to propose that A BIG MEATY KAK and a dildo have different purposes...

although a girthy short dildo may be the way to go for SELF PLEASURE..

it seems that many many woman can not resist the temptation of finding and riding a big healthy specimen... the size intrigues the rider... it allows the rider to test and push their outer bounds of KAK handling ability...and it blurs the line between pain and pleasure...

There is a certain pleasure that woman derive from be overtaken and surrendering to a nice loving POUNDING.. with a big meaty hammer...

I also think that a small KAK is not as much of a turn off as-- 

an owner of a small kak that wears his insecurity or his over compensation on his sleeve.. that is the major turn off..

yes, carrsing the man in the canoe is important an allows men to show their love and giving-ness to KAK hungry ladies...

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 4, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> super gripper.


hmmmm


i have never really had a POON that was too tight or too loose.. they all have their special feel..

there is the very special POON that sort of sucks on the KAK... it has PULLING power... it is amazing... it is kinda like a magnetic force or pulling action.... it is a sloshing typhoon poon... these woman are across the board VERY easily stimulated and can leave a man with nothing but dust..

iloveyou


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jan 5, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> NOTHING BEATS POLISHING THE PEARL.


I was trying to say that, but couldn't exactley get it right.

Haha, I like the phrase the, though.

"Hey baby, want me to polish your pearl?"


----------



## creeder (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is my two cents....You can have the biggest dong or the smallest dong I don't think it matters much as long as you know how to use it. If you have a huge dick but don't know how to use it what good is that. I have an average size dick and I know how to use it and im sure thats why my woman is with me cause I fuck her good. Only question is how'd It get like that.(thats what she asks)


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 5, 2008)

creeder said:


> Only question is how'd It get like that.(thats what she asks)




ahhahaahha NICE

practice?


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jan 5, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> ahhahaahha NICE
> 
> practice?


It makes perfect.

(Actually, quite a few popular sayings can apply; location, location, location; a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush; up shit creek without a paddle.)


----------



## girlyhits (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok since you guys want the female perspective and all. Here's the truth for me. I was a wild in my single years so I've had a good sampling of the subject. I have come to the conclusion that most men with large dicks never took the time to learn how to use them. I believe the ego of having a large dick prevented them from expanding there use past in and out till they pop a wad. 

Now comes the average man (and that would be anywhere from 5" to 7" IMHO) tend to worry a bit more about size and sex. They decide well I'll make up for not having a huge penis by learning a lot. Those are the all time best lovers! 

So it really is how you use it guys.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 10, 2008)

Mine is small but I can work that mofo good.....prolly about 6 hard


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 10, 2008)

well actually I think its a decent chunk


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 10, 2008)

girlyhits said:


> Ok since you guys want the female perspective and all. Here's the truth for me. I was a wild in my single years so I've had a good sampling of the subject. I have come to the conclusion that most men with large dicks never took the time to learn how to use them. I believe the ego of having a large dick prevented them from expanding there use past in and out till they pop a wad.
> 
> Now comes the average man (and that would be anywhere from 5" to 7" IMHO) tend to worry a bit more about size and sex. They decide well I'll make up for not having a huge penis by learning a lot. Those are the all time best lovers!
> 
> So it really is how you use it guys.



so, what your saying is.. 

that a big dick with a great teacher like yourself can be better than a average dick with a great teacher like yourself?

is this correct?

and can you teach me?


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

well we already know one step in the right direction is practice makes perfect


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jan 10, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> hello dearest ms passion..
> 
> Although your expertise in DILDO shopping is beyond my scope of expertise...


 My expertise in this area is beyond _anyone's_ scope. XD Too bad I live in the one state where owning more than five is a felony.



Garden Knowm said:


> yes, carrsing the man in the canoe is important an allows men to show their love and giving-ness to KAK hungry ladies...
> 
> iloveyou


The Man In The Canoe? Hilarious! I've never heard that one. 
Also: 
Trimming the lawn
Plucking the Tulips
Playing air Guitar
Airing the orchid
Nulling the void


----------



## girlyhits (Jan 11, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> so, what your saying is..
> 
> that a big dick with a great teacher like yourself can be better than a average dick with a great teacher like yourself?
> 
> ...


LOL what am I the sex yoda? I have a feeling you don't need a teacher GK.


----------



## mountainSpliff (Jan 11, 2008)

My dick is bigger than all of yours.


----------



## Dannydee (Jan 13, 2008)

Duh of corse size matters no gurl wants to fuck a guy with a two inch dick


----------



## Carribean Blue (Mar 28, 2008)

yer size deffently matters


----------



## Hey im new (Mar 28, 2008)

it CAN matter if your very small, but anywhere around 6 inches, give or take, and it doesnt really matter I dont think


----------



## mars2penny (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd never suck another tittie.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 1, 2008)

hmmm sooo we all know sarah is still a member of the v-club...buuuut i have my toys...and honestly...my ideal size is like 5.5-6.5. and thats pretty much the average anyway...i really dont think bigger would be better...but of course thats just cuz im inexperienced and afraid it would hurt...lol. but yea...i would rather the smaller side of the spectrum...


----------



## FlipDV (Aug 1, 2008)

i'm 6 something and it seems to do the job without any complaints.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Aug 1, 2008)

My god has a bigger dick than your god!

If anyone actually knows where that quote came from, I'd be amazed. hahaha
I love George Carlin. hahahaha


----------



## Pookiedough (Aug 1, 2008)

A dick is a dick is a dick....see the pattern? No,once you get a grip on the fact that it is just a dick size doesn't matter,if you can't get off it most likely isn't the dick's fault either your mind isn't in the right place or you've been neglecting your kegels.


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 1, 2008)

rickhighly420 said:


> yeah I don't think us guys can answer that question... girls can lie to you in bed.... GIRLS?


 
Correction: Girls mouths can lie to you in bed, the body language, and fluids don't lie, at least not to me.


----------



## loveformetal1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe in regards to just penetration


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 1, 2008)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> u know the answer. u dont need women to tell u, its a matter of physics and biology. size matters. if ur long, each pump stimulates the woman more than a shorter dude would. if ur wide, more pressure is applied to the clit and vaginal wall.
> 
> ive read that 4" is the danger zone, if ur any smaller than this u may have trouble stimulating the average-size woman. so find smaller women! ive also read that being larger than 8" can damage the girls ur with, so unless ur bangin some real, uhhh, "experienced" girls, u have to be relatively gentle
> 
> being that most dudes fall in the 5-6.5" range, sexual performance is often based on movement and emotional connection you know, the "motion of the ocean."


I guess this explains the body language and bodily fluids I had mentioned earlier. lol. I don't wanna damage the ladies tho, so in advance and retrospect I apologize, I will be more gentle, I thought climbing the walls was a good thang. hahahahahahahha


----------



## Pookiedough (Aug 1, 2008)

zeke907 said:


> I guess this explains the body language and bodily fluids I had mentioned earlier. lol. I don't wanna damage the ladies tho, so in advance and retrospect I apologize, I will be more gentle, I thought climbing the walls was a good thang. hahahahahahahha


Dude,unless you are packing something the size of a scud missile you aren't going to hurt anyone.Vagina's are wonderful stretchy things,unless you are a japanese midget the chances of a penis wrecking your delicate frame are slim to none...time to put all this "ohhh the big weenie is gonna hurt it" talk to bed.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 1, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Dude,unless you are packing something the size of a scud missile you aren't going to hurt anyone.Vagina's are wonderful stretchy things,unless you are a japanese midget the chances of a penis wrecking your delicate frame are slim to none...time to put all this "ohhh the big weenie is gonna hurt it" talk to bed.


good to know.....


----------



## Pookiedough (Aug 1, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> good to know.....


I do what I can in the pursuit of the truth,when the truth is indeed true.


----------



## trippymonkey (Aug 1, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Dude,unless you are packing something the size of a scud missile you aren't going to hurt anyone.Vagina's are wonderful stretchy things,unless you are a japanese midget the chances of a penis wrecking your delicate frame are slim to none...time to put all this "ohhh the big weenie is gonna hurt it" talk to bed.


Um that's so ridiculously not true. Yes, vaginas stretch, but if you're ridiculously big, you can bet it will fucking hurt. I will say that size matters in that, if you have a ridiculously small dick, it's not going to feel as great for us. And on the same line, if you have a ridiculously huge dick, it really could hurt a lot. A happy medium is great, in my opinion. Also, when it comes to boobs, I don't see how guys can be so picky. The whole more than a handful thing is bullshit, in my opinion. I'm a 32c and it's definitely more than a handful and I've never had anyone complain, ever.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 1, 2008)

ok...from a girls perspective...i love big jugs  me and my best friend are better than guys at picking out a nice rack...lol and i totally agree...yea the vag is stretchy...but honestly...well...ok maybe its different for me cuz i've only ever had my toys and stuff...but if i go a couple days or a week without gettin myself off...it hurts! i shrink in size! lol. i couldnt handle a guy with a dick bigger than 6.5 to 7...it would be way to painful


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes!Size fucking matters!But let me clarify.It has to be adult sized.I have had guys no bigger than my middle finger.It just doesn't work.And it's not so much the length as the width...noone wants to feel like theyre getting fucked with a tootsie roll.I like mushroom heads.Yaaaaahhhhhooo!


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 3, 2008)

IPokeSmot said:


>


Nice comeback for the horn dog!! I'm busting up!


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 3, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Dude,unless you are packing something the size of a scud missile you aren't going to hurt anyone.Vagina's are wonderful stretchy things,unless you are a japanese midget the chances of a penis wrecking your delicate frame are slim to none...time to put all this "ohhh the big weenie is gonna hurt it" talk to bed.


Oh here goes the hater, and nay sayer, I knew you would come. I never said anything about the size of my scud missile. I just mentioned the reaction I have observed it causing. I know when I hurt a girl, cuz she tells me, and when I go deep sometimes she wince, and move as to alleviate the pressure on her uterus or cervix. So, I know a woman can be hurt sexually dipshit. Now your short dicked bitchassness on the other hand may disagree, cuz you don't know better.


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 3, 2008)

trippymonkey said:


> Um that's so ridiculously not true. Yes, vaginas stretch, but if you're ridiculously big, you can bet it will fucking hurt. I will say that size matters in that, if you have a ridiculously small dick, it's not going to feel as great for us. And on the same line, if you have a ridiculously huge dick, it really could hurt a lot. A happy medium is great, in my opinion. Also, when it comes to boobs, I don't see how guys can be so picky. The whole more than a handful thing is bullshit, in my opinion. I'm a 32c and it's definitely more than a handful and I've never had anyone complain, ever.


Nicely put, I knew that I had a point there. lol. And yes, you have had no complaints cuz you have perfect sized tits. lol. Don't mean to be offensive just stating my opinion. And thanks for backing my claim love. I appreciate the support. Wink


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 3, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> ok...from a girls perspective...i love big jugs  me and my best friend are better than guys at picking out a nice rack...lol and i totally agree...yea the vag is stretchy...but honestly...well...ok maybe its different for me cuz i've only ever had my toys and stuff...but if i go a couple days or a week without gettin myself off...it hurts! i shrink in size! lol. i couldnt handle a guy with a dick bigger than 6.5 to 7...it would be way to painful


 
I could change your mind about 6.5 to 7 being too much or too painful. Gotta crawl before you walk. Just messin witcha. lol.


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes!Size fucking matters!But let me clarify.It has to be adult sized.I have had guys no bigger than my middle finger.It just doesn't work.And it's not so much the length as the width...noone wants to feel like theyre getting fucked with a tootsie roll.I like mushroom heads.Yaaaaahhhhhooo!


Hahahaha. I like your style.


----------



## matt+amber4ever (Aug 3, 2008)

you guys got good points about the too big and too small, the happy medium is good, thats about where i am, and besides, different positions can make a shitton of difference in ability to pleasure. try layin her on her back and puttin her feet over her head, about as deep as it gets


----------



## Pookiedough (Aug 4, 2008)

zeke907 said:


> Oh here goes the hater, and nay sayer, I knew you would come. I never said anything about the size of my scud missile. I just mentioned the reaction I have observed it causing. I know when I hurt a girl, cuz she tells me, and when I go deep sometimes she wince, and move as to alleviate the pressure on her uterus or cervix. So, I know a woman can be hurt sexually dipshit. Now your short dicked bitchassness on the other hand may disagree, cuz you don't know better.


Excuse me tiny im a woman and by the looks of that answer I hit a nerve which means im one up on you.Now piss off and take your "I know all about vagina" attitude with you.


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 4, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Excuse me tiny im a woman and by the looks of that answer I hit a nerve which means im one up on you.Now piss off and take your "I know all about vagina" attitude with you.


Actually your two down on me, and you got at least six to go, so open a lil wider, I'm just playing. lol. No nerves hit sweetheart, hahaha, not even close. I am very comfortable, and confident in my manhood, in all aspects, you just came off a lil different than a woman, and you were way off base anyway. Unless of course you are just wide open, and a mack truck could fit in your lane. And I guess of course if that is the case, I would be tiny to you. lol. But at any rate, I made a valid point, and that is that. Your response sounded like it came from a mans perspective. I know plenty of girls that have been hurt by large dicks, and girls that have been hurt by not such large dicks, and I have heard stories of women being hospitalized by gettin a huge dick, and it caused internal damage, I'm not saying I'm the culprit but nonetheless it happens, and is possible. So, retract your unnecasssary name calling, and tighten up baby girl. hahaha


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 4, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Excuse me tiny im a woman and by the looks of that answer I hit a nerve which means im one up on you.Now piss off and take your "I know all about vagina" attitude with you.


And DookiePough, I mean no disrespect. I just don't like the way you got out me like I was the only one in this whole thread talking. We are all here doing the same thing, giving our input and opinions. Plain and simple, I never said I know all of anything, or that I had a huge dick. What is it with you anyway? You feelin ok, you have a bad day? Hope it gets better. Cuz I ain't finna piss off nowhere. At least not on account of you.  And you have a long way to go if you think one inaccurate and just plainly retarded post is gonna put you one up on me.


----------



## Pookiedough (Aug 4, 2008)

zeke907 said:


> And DookiePough, I mean no disrespect. I just don't like the way you got out me like I was the only one in this whole thread talking. We are all here doing the same thing, giving our input and opinions. Plain and simple, I never said I know all of anything, or that I had a huge dick. What is it with you anyway? You feelin ok, you have a bad day? Hope it gets better. Cuz I ain't finna piss off nowhere. At least not on account of you.  And you have a long way to go if you think one inaccurate and just plainly retarded post is gonna put you one up on me.


Stop while you are ahead witless,im not the one who started name calling in fact I wasn't even directly talking to you I just used your quote as an example.And FYI speaking to me or anyone else like you are doing doesn't fly around here so rethink your words or you most likely will be pissing off.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Aug 4, 2008)

No disrespect but you people gotta realize what you are saying. There is some people in this thread trying to brag about how big their dick is...thats sad. Just like if you go on a chatroom and there is all these people named like 12inchdick and all that, when you know they are probably packing a micropenis. All Im saying is keep your dick size to yourself because if you brag about it online the majority of people will think its tiny, and most the time it probably is. Who are you trying to convince? Us? or you? Let that be a lesson to all of you.

As far as for the question of this thread I couldnt really answer that. Im a guy and only a girl could answer this question. This is all I know: Im around average size but a little wider and Ive never got any complaints or weird/disappointed looks at all. So I would think as long as you arent ridiculously small and skinny it shouldnt matter that much. A girl would be much better at answering this question though.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 4, 2008)

I've been hurt by a penis before.If a guy bangs you in the cervix...yeowwwww.But I've torn a little before too.And he wasn't really big,he was just my first, and sex with him was painful most of the time.I have hurt myself a bit from other guys if I was a bit rough on it.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 4, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Dude,unless you are packing something the size of a scud missile you aren't going to hurt anyone.Vagina's are wonderful stretchy things,unless you are a japanese midget the chances of a penis wrecking your delicate frame are slim to none...time to put all this "ohhh the big weenie is gonna hurt it" talk to bed.



I have to add my 2 cents here. A large penis can hurt and do damage.
I have been married twice. My first husband was average (6) and it was all good. Then along came my second husband, he is not average, he is huge huge huge (11) and we have been married 7 yrs. and during this time he has hurt me numerous times. To the point of OBGYN visits and getting stitches....ouch!

For the initial question of whether or not size matters.  I say yes. It does. There is not a better turn on than seeing a nice size 11 penis coming your way. 

Also, my first marriage- I never had an orgasm during sex. He always had to go down on me with his tongue to achieve an orgasm. The second husband-well, I now have multiple orgasms during sex....I think it is because he can reach my 'G" spot. 

So yes, for me, size matters.


----------



## Pookiedough (Aug 4, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> I have to add my 2 cents here. A large penis can hurt and do damage.
> I have been married twice. My first husband was average (6) and it was all good. Then along came my second husband, he is not average, he is huge huge huge (11) and we have been married 7 yrs. and during this time he has hurt me numerous times. To the point of OBGYN visits and getting stitches....ouch!
> 
> For the initial question of whether or not size matters. I say yes. It does. There is not a better turn on than seeing a nice size 11 penis coming your way.
> ...


11 inch peni are normally only found on animals that is why it wrecked you,im talking normal big 8 or 9 inches not OMG that thing belongs in the zoo big.You don't try to ride an elephant if you only have enough saddle for an ant.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ive never had a penis in me so I cant comment ......


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 4, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Stop while you are ahead witless,im not the one who started name calling in fact I wasn't even directly talking to you I just used your quote as an example.And FYI speaking to me or anyone else like you are doing doesn't fly around here so rethink your words or you most likely will be pissing off.


Again, I will laugh you off. Cuz your only funny, and not to be taken seriously. At least not by me. Well, when you quote me, and then respond, it looks as if it were directed at me, it's no big deal, I thought you addressed me so I addressed you in return, no disrespect, or hard feelings, I made my point, and I thought I said that was the end of it. I am only speaking to you directly, this involves no one else, in fact you involved yourself in this, so I'm afraid this is what you asked for. lol. And anyone who responded the way you did, should expect and receive the response you did, and have not a word to say about it. So, like they say if you can't take the heat get out the kitchen. And I am not bashing you or anybody for that matter, just calling it how I see it. Open your eyes boo boo. It is what it is. So, I don't plan to be pissing off any time soon. Take a seat.


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 4, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> 11 inch peni are normally only found on animals that is why it wrecked you,im talking normal big 8 or 9 inches not OMG that thing belongs in the zoo big.You don't try to ride an elephant if you only have enough saddle for an ant.


You sound like a walking contradicktion. lol. You should quit while your ahead. lol. There are many men in this world with 11 inch dicks, and they are just as many with larger dicks, it ain't the norm but it is what it is. Thanks for proving my point DookiePough.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 4, 2008)

guys seriously...cant we all just get a bong? lol who cares about dick size anyway...none of the girls i know give a damn...as long as he can get them off. 8 or 9 inches isnt super rare either by the way....i know lots of guys that are bigger than 8...and lots that are 9 or more...so i would think 11's would be around too...but anyway...yes a penis can hurt a girl. end of story no argument. sometimes a friggin tampon hurts...so yea...a penis can certainly hurt too! 
p.s. sorry to the boys if that was a little graphic about the lady issues...lol. i just couldnt think of a better way to get my point across. 
p.p.s. im totally baked.


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 4, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> guys seriously...cant we all just get a bong? lol who cares about dick size anyway...none of the girls i know give a damn...as long as he can get them off. 8 or 9 inches isnt super rare either by the way....i know lots of guys that are bigger than 8...and lots that are 9 or more...so i would think 11's would be around too...but anyway...yes a penis can hurt a girl. end of story no argument. sometimes a friggin tampon hurts...so yea...a penis can certainly hurt too!
> p.s. sorry to the boys if that was a little graphic about the lady issues...lol. i just couldnt think of a better way to get my point across.
> p.p.s. im totally baked.


This is the only point I was trying to make. I hope it has been made. I made no comment about penis size other than that. I felt as if I was being picked out, so I felt I responded accordingly, wit a lil defense. So, I rest my case, but not before I got a bad rep on my page for standing my ground. lol.


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 4, 2008)

And pookiedough, I apologize for any disrespect you felt, none was meant. I spoke before I knew you were a woman with disrespect, so for that I apologize. Simply because I have respect for women. However, I was just trying to make a point, not an argument. So here is my peace offering


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 4, 2008)

I call mine "Master Blaster"...


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 4, 2008)

zeke907 said:


> And pookiedough, I apologize for any disrespect you felt, none was meant. I spoke before I knew you were a woman with disrespect, so for that I apologize. Simply because I have respect for women. However, I was just trying to make a point, not an argument. So here is my peace offering




AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW thats sweet of you ..Plus rep when I can .. Real men can say they are sorry


----------



## makinthemagic (Aug 4, 2008)

even more important than length is width...

comments please ladies


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 4, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I've been hurt by a penis before.If a guy bangs you in the cervix...


lol

the ol' cervix face.... good to rub up against the cervix once in awhile... just to remind her of how quickly things can go wring... lol


ahahahhaha

Seriously.. not a big fan of banging on the cervix.. not a fan of making sex uncomfortable or painful... but as a young lad, I made sure to tap on every cervix at least once... just so they new.. I could... lol

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 4, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> I have to add my 2 cents here. A large penis can hurt and do damage.
> I have been married twice. My first husband was average (6) and it was all good. Then along came my second husband, he is not average, he is huge huge huge (11) and we have been married 7 yrs. and during this time he has hurt me numerous times. To the point of OBGYN visits and getting stitches....ouch!
> 
> For the initial question of whether or not size matters. I say yes. It does. There is not a better turn on than seeing a nice size 11 penis coming your way.
> ...



i got this buddy.. great guy.. very nice and gentle soul.. a bunch of us went to Scorpion bay (baja Caifornia) and we weer all showering in the concrete hut...(concrete room with cold water gushing from a pipe) I look over and saw the darn biggest cock I have ever seen.. His cock limp was bigger than my cock hard.. 

I started cracking up and pointing at it and hassling him...

later on that day I asked him hoe big it got when it was hard.. he said it get nearly as think as a coke can and more than twice the length.. he said he had never put it more than 1/2 way in a chick... he says he can't put it in more than 50% when he sees the agony on their face...

dang!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 4, 2008)

If a guy came at me with a cock like that, I'd throw my purse at him and run for the car.No sense in making your pussy into an axe wound.


Garden Knowm said:


> i got this buddy.. great guy.. very nice and gentle soul.. a bunch of us went to Scorpion bay (baja Caifornia) and we weer all showering in the concrete hut...(concrete room with cold water gushing from a pipe) I look over and saw the darn biggest cock I have ever seen.. His cock limp was bigger than my cock hard..
> 
> I started cracking up and pointing at it and hassling him...
> 
> ...


----------



## GordonFreeman (Aug 6, 2008)

ask these guyswww.freaksofcock.com


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 8, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> later on that day I asked him hoe big it got when it was hard.. he said it get nearly as think as a coke can and more than twice the length.. he said he had never put it more than 1/2 way in a chick... he says he can't put it in more than 50% when he sees the agony on their face...


How ironic! Huge penis, but if you can't screw with it, what's the point? XD I feel bad for him.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 8, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> How ironic! Huge penis, but if you can't screw with it, what's the point? XD I feel bad for him.



lol.... good point...


----------



## herbose (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry but I just found this thread and didn't read all the posts. So if this has already been said...sorry again.
Size does matter.....there's nothing worse than wineing and dineing a lady....getting her home...and finally getting it in......and finding that you're in the GRAND CANYON OF WARM JELLO!
Complete turnoff!
Joke:
Guy goes down on a chick and says: "GEE YOU HAVE A BIG PUSSY.....gee you have a big pussy!
She says: YOU DIDN'T HAVE TO SAY IT TWICE!
He says: "I DIDN'T....I didn't!

Fact is, men can't change the size of their dicks, women can change the size of their pussies by excercising their kegel muscles.
My dick is perfectly average, I solved the problem by marrying a small girl with a tight pussy. She thinks it's HUGE!
And it feels real good for both of us.


----------



## rickblaine (Sep 15, 2008)

i've been told by a number of women over the years that size matters. on more than one occasion, i've been told that i was smaller than my partner's average lover and on a couple of occasions the disappointment was the sole expressed reason for why we didn't connect again sexually (even though on both occasions we remained friends).

most credibly, years ago my wife confirmed that my size (or lack thereof) is an issue.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 15, 2008)

It takes a brave man to say that.I have a suggestion.Lie behind and slightly below your wife, and insert penis into vagina.It's almost like she's sitting on your lap, but lying down.Have her squeeze her thighs together as you go at it.Make sure she does her kegels, too.


rickblaine said:


> i've been told by a number of women over the years that size matters. on more than one occasion, i've been told that i was smaller than my partner's average lover and on a couple of occasions the disappointment was the sole expressed reason for why we didn't connect again sexually (even though on both occasions we remained friends).
> 
> most credibly, years ago my wife confirmed that my size (or lack thereof) is an issue.


----------



## rickblaine (Sep 15, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> It takes a brave man to say that.I have a suggestion.Lie behind and slightly below your wife, and insert penis into vagina.It's almost like she's sitting on your lap, but lying down.Have her squeeze her thighs together as you go at it.Make sure she does her kegels, too.


We've found a few accommodations that work, including a variation on what you describe. In any event, I'm certainly not complaining about her or our situation in any way. I was just offering my two cents on a topic with which I'm familiar!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 15, 2008)

It's cool!I'm sure you have tricks, I was just giving out info.Gotta work with what ya got.


rickblaine said:


> We've found a few accommodations that work, including a variation on what you describe. In any event, I'm certainly not complaining about her or our situation in any way. I was just offering my two cents on a topic with which I'm familiar!


----------



## pamaris (Sep 16, 2008)

OK yes size matters up to a point. There is such a thing as too big, and such a thing as too small. Everyone's definition is different. Seen both in my younger days. Some guys on the large size think that's all they need; they say take a look at this and rest on their laurels. Smaller guys can go either way- they either overcompensate or don't have any idea what to do.

I will say that in general they're not that nice to look at. I mean really, do any women actually buy Playgirl and ogle them?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 16, 2008)

They are ugly.Some are uglier than others.Have seen a few oiled, pretty ones in playgirl, but they're probably gay models.


pamaris said:


> OK yes size matters up to a point. There is such a thing as too big, and such a thing as too small. Everyone's definition is different. Seen both in my younger days. Some guys on the large size think that's all they need; they say take a look at this and rest on their laurels. Smaller guys can go either way- they either overcompensate or don't have any idea what to do.
> 
> I will say that in general they're not that nice to look at. I mean really, do any women actually buy Playgirl and ogle them?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 17, 2008)

pamaris said:


> OK yes size matters up to a point. There is such a thing as too big, and such a thing as too small. Everyone's definition is different. Seen both in my younger days. Some guys on the large size think that's all they need; they say take a look at this and rest on their laurels. Smaller guys can go either way- they either overcompensate or don't have any idea what to do.
> 
> I will say that in general they're not that nice to look at. I mean really, do any women actually buy Playgirl and ogle them?



i recommend... if you got a big KAK.. don't fuck it up by trying to use it yourself.. at least not for the first 30 years of your life.. just let the ladies get on top and do their magic .... you will last longer and they will be more happy.... and then you can take all the credit 

then when your nice and old... 30+ years.. you can start railing the ladies.. cause now you will be able to last at least 3 - 4 minutes.. on top.. 

LOL

iloveyou


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)

Most of the guys I've had sex with don't last long once they get the pussy.Maybe I shouldn't blow them so long before hand...........


Garden Knowm said:


> i recommend... if you got a big KAK.. don't fuck it up by trying to use it yourself.. at least not for the first 30 years of your life.. just let the ladies get on top and do their magic .... you will last longer and they will be more happy.... and then you can take all the credit
> 
> then when your nice and old... 30+ years.. you can start railing the ladies.. cause now you will be able to last at least 3 - 4 minutes.. on top..
> 
> ...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Most of the guys I've had sex with don't last long once they get the pussy.Maybe I shouldn't blow them so long before hand...........


ahahahah

we should meet first.. before you change your ways


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)

LOL!Well, I guess from that statement we can tell what you like.I do think that oral sex should be part of foreplay every time.


Garden Knowm said:


> ahahahah
> 
> we should meet first.. before you change your ways


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 17, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOL!Well, I guess from that statement we can tell what you like.I do think that oral sex should be part of foreplay every time.



cool.... very cool....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)

I know, I know.Save the applause...lmao.


Garden Knowm said:


> cool.... very cool....


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Sep 17, 2008)

My wanker is not that big, yet I can still give a woman whose boyfriend has a 10 inch+ penis better sex than he ever has ever given her.(obviously, hence she came back to my godlike sex for a night ) A girl doesn't have to tell you, any man who have ever had intercourse could tell you, the size of your penis does not dictate how well you can please a woman. Its all technique.... and duration. 

you could have a 4" cock; but if you get a woman good and fired up with some romance and foreplay those four inches will feel like a mile.


----------



## rickblaine (Sep 17, 2008)

there is probably a point at which that's true, but i don't think 4 inches is it.


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Sep 17, 2008)

no, but I got my point across, right?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 17, 2008)

True and simple fact is, there are a multitude of pussy and cock configurations.Sometimes you get lucky and find the perfect fit.


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> True and simple fact is, there are a multitude of pussy and cock configurations.


eloquently put Stoney


----------

